# Forum auf CD



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2006)

Hallo SPSler. Hallo Admin.

Gibt es eigentlich eine (einfache) Möglichkeit alle Forumsbeiträge auf CD zu ziehen  
Hintergrund ist :  wenn ich auf der Baustelle bin habe ich nicht immer einen Internetanschluss greifbar. Wenn ich jetzt ein Problemchen habe könnte ich Offline das Forum durchkämmen bevor ich eine Hotline nerve (oder die mich).....

Geht das ???? Hat da jemand ne Idee ??

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## volker (22 März 2006)

ohne das dir markus seine mysql-datenbank gibt nicht wirklich gut

mit einem website kopierer könntest du alle threads runterladen
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=7355
wobei du t= 1 bis ca 8000 wäre.

dann hast du zwar alles nur das zu finden was du brauchst ist fast unmöglich.


----------



## Kai (23 März 2006)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> mit einem website kopierer könntest du alle threads runterladen
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=7355
> wobei du t= 1 bis ca 8000 wäre.


 
Kann es sein, dass der Link falsch ist? Ich kann dort zumindest nichts über einen Webside-Kopierer finden.  

Gruß Kai


----------



## volker (23 März 2006)

nein, natürlich nicht.
das war nur als beispiel gedacht wie die links im websitekopierer aussehen müssen. diese liste müsste man sich erst generieren um es in den kopierer einfügen zu können.

schau mal hier: www.httrack.com


----------



## Kai (23 März 2006)

Alles klar.

Gruß Kai


----------



## afk (23 März 2006)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> mit einem website kopierer könntest du alle threads runterladen


Ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich eine gute Idee ist, da einerseits das Ergebnis aufgrund der fehlenden Suchmöglichkeiten fast völlig nutzlos ist, andererseits aber die Kosten von Markus für das Betreiben dieses Forums gewaltig in die Höhe getrieben werden können, wenn jetzt Jeder anfängt, einen seitenbasierten Mirror des Forums zu saugen.

@Markus:
Wenn Du nicht eine grundsätzliche Abneigung gegenüber der Idee von Lipperlandstern verspürst, dann können wir ja mal darüber reden, auf Basis der Datenbank des Forums mit einem kleinen Frontend etwas zu stricken, was von CD läuft und eine Suchfunktion bereitstellt.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (23 März 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> @Markus:
> Wenn Du nicht eine grundsätzliche Abneigung gegenüber der Idee von Lipperlandstern verspürst, dann können wir ja mal darüber reden, auf Basis der Datenbank des Forums mit einem kleinen Frontend etwas zu stricken, was von CD läuft und eine Suchfunktion bereitstellt.
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


 
ja, also das forum selbst könnte sicher auf einem lokalen pc laufen, auf diesem müsste dann aber ein webserver (apache) mit php unterstüzung und eine datenbank laufen.
nächstes problem ist das die forensoftware geld kostet.
(jahreslizenz 149€)


also wenn dann der vorschalg von afk, man müsste ein frontend für die db schreiben das auf einen pc läuft, dann müsste auf dem pc aber trotzdem noch ein mysql-server laufen (der wäre aber freeware).

derzeit ist ein suchindex in die db integriert, diesen könnte auch das frontend recht einfach nutzen...


----------



## afk (23 März 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> man müsste ein frontend für die db schreiben das auf einen pc läuft, dann müsste auf dem pc aber trotzdem noch ein mysql-server laufen (der wäre aber freeware).


Das Frontend sollte kein Problem sein, da kann ich mich ja evtl. mal mit befassen. 
(Sofern sich kein anderer Freiwilliger findet )

Von MySQL gibt es wohl auch eine embedded-Variante, ich mach mich mal schlau... 
...und melde mich wieder, sobald ich mehr weiß.


Gruß Axel


----------



## volker (23 März 2006)

sehe ich auch so, das ein kompletter mirror absolut untauglich wäre, da man nur mit extrem viel mühe das gesuchte finden würde.

@afk
was meinst du mit 'MySQL gibt es wohl auch eine embedded-Variante' ?

mysql läuft ohne probs alleine auf dem pc. frontends gibts für mysql. ein paar liegen auf meiner hp unter datenbanken.


----------



## afk (23 März 2006)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> @afk
> was meinst du mit 'MySQL gibt es wohl auch eine embedded-Variante' ?


MySQL embedded ist ein (fast) vollständiger MySQL-Server, der in einer DLL (libmysqld.dll) steckt und nicht installiert werden muß. Er läuft eingebettet im Prozessraum der Anwendung, die ihn verwendet (daher der Name embedded), und bietet sich darum für die Applikation "SPS-Forum on CD" besonders an. Ich hab mir das schon runtergeladen und werde mir in den nächsten Tagen mal anschauen, wie das so funktioniert.



			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> frontends gibts für mysql. ein paar liegen auf meiner hp unter datenbanken.


Mit Frontend meinte ich nicht ein DB-Frontend für MySQL, sondern eine kleines Programm, das ein GUI bereitstellt, die Datenbankabfragen duchführt und die gefundenen Artikel grafisch aufbereitet anzeigt. SQL-Abfragen in ein DB-Frontend reinhacken ist schließlich nicht jedermanns Sache, und die Anzeige vom Ergebnis ist in einem DB-Frontend die Allgemeinheit auch nicht gerade als besonders übersichtlich empfinden.


@Markus
Kannst Du mir mal bei Gelegenheit ein paar Info's zur Struktur der Datenbank vom Forum zukommen lassen, damit ich mir mal ein paar Gedanken zum Programmaufbau des Frontends machen kann ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (24 März 2006)

@afk

ja kann ich dir zukommen lassen.
habe auf dem server einen cronjob laufen, dieser führt ein skript aus das jede nacht die db sichert und das backup auf einen anderen server kopiert.

dieses backup könnte sich dann jeder mit der aktualität von 24 h saugen.

das backup liegt derzeit auf einen server von 1&1, der drecksladen soll den traffic gerne haben...
wollten den 1&1 account ursprünglich fürs forum nutzen, aber die datenbanken in den soganannten professional paketen und in den managed servern von 1&1 sind auf 100mb begrenzt, also ist der teuer 1&1 account an den ich ein jahr gebunden bin nutzlos für mich, drecksladen eben...

aber als downloadserver tuts das gut...
die db ist derzeit weit über 100mb groß, das liegt daran das die dateianhänge und der suchindex in der db gespeichert sind.

wollte das zwar mal ändern indem ich auf mysql volltextsuche umsteige und die dateien in ordner lege, aber in diesem fall würde sich das ja anbieten...

man müsste also ein frontend für die db schreiben, und ich würde einen dl-link für das db backup zur verfügung stellen.


----------



## seeba (24 März 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> @afk
> 
> ja kann ich dir zukommen lassen.
> habe auf dem server einen cronjob laufen, dieser führt ein skript aus das jede nacht die db sichert und das backup auf einen anderen server kopiert.
> ...


Wenn du die Datenbank zur Verfügung stellst, meld ich mich ab. Kann doch nicht sein, dass jeder an meine PNs usw. kommt.


----------



## afk (24 März 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Datenbank zur Verfügung stellst, meld ich mich ab. Kann doch nicht sein, dass jeder an meine PNs usw. kommt.


Keine Sorge, die Daten will ich vorerst gar nicht, und später dann auch nur die öffentlich zugänglichen (Threads und Posts, sichtbare Daten der Profile, ...).

Außerdem komme ich sowieso nicht an Deine persönlichen Daten, wenn die Zugriffsrechte in der DB geregelt sind, was bei MySQL eigentlich kein Problem ist. Ich würde allerdings auch eher eine downloadbare DB bevorzugen, aus der persönliche Daten entfernt wurden.


@Markus
Vorerst würde es mir eine Beschreibung der Datenbankstruktur reichen, vielleicht findest Du da ja was in der Doku zu der Forumssoftware. Wenn ich noch weitere Info's benötige, dann melde ich mich schon.


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (24 März 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge, die Daten will ich vorerst gar nicht, und später dann auch nur die öffentlich zugänglichen (Threads und Posts, sichtbare Daten der Profile, ...).
> 
> Außerdem komme ich sowieso nicht an Deine persönlichen Daten, wenn die Zugriffsrechte in der DB geregelt sind, was bei MySQL eigentlich kein Problem ist. Ich würde allerdings auch eher eine downloadbare DB bevorzugen, aus der persönliche Daten entfernt wurden.
> 
> ...


Und du denkst, dass du in dem Datenbankserver als Benutzer gehandelt wirst? 
Es gibt nur einen Benutzer mit dem diese Forumssoftware auf die Datenbank zugreift und dann eine Tabelle in der die Benutzer gehandelt werden. Dort liegen die Passwörter als MD5 Fingerprint ab.


----------



## afk (24 März 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Und du denkst, dass du in dem Datenbankserver als Benutzer gehandelt wirst?


Ich habe nur geschrieben, daß das mit MySQL kein Problem darstellt (und das ist auch so ). Wie es gelöst ist weiß ich nicht, da ich selbst kein VBulletin habe, und auf der Website von vBulletin zum Thema Datenbank-Schema nicht wirklich fündig geworden bin.



			
				seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nur einen Benutzer mit dem diese Forumssoftware auf die Datenbank zugreift und dann eine Tabelle in der die Benutzer gehandelt werden. Dort liegen die Passwörter als MD5 Fingerprint ab.


Wenn Du so ausführliche Kenntnisse über die Datenbank hast, dann kannst Du natürlich auch gerne die Entwicklung des Frontends übernehmen, oder mich alternativ an Deinem Wissen teilhaben lassen. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (24 März 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur geschrieben, daß das mit MySQL kein Problem darstellt (und das ist auch so ). Wie es gelöst ist weiß ich nicht, da ich selbst kein VBulletin habe, und auf der Website von vBulletin zum Thema Datenbank-Schema nicht wirklich fündig geworden bin.


Zieh dir doch den Kram und schau dir den SQL Dump an.


			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du so ausführliche Kenntnisse über die Datenbank hast, dann kannst Du natürlich auch gerne die Entwicklung des Frontends übernehmen, oder mich alternativ an Deinem Wissen teilhaben lassen.


Dafür hab ich keine Zeit und auch irgendwie keine Lust. Man sollte viel einfacher alles mit 'nem Webseitenkopierer runterziehen. Das kann ich gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## afk (24 März 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Zieh dir doch den Kram und schau dir den SQL Dump an.


Das ist ein wenig zu viel Aufwand, nur um mal ein paar Infos zu Tabellenstruktur zu bekommen, da kann mir Markus bestimmt einfacher helfen. 



			
				seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte viel einfacher alles mit 'nem Webseitenkopierer runterziehen. Das kann ich gerne mal ausprobieren.


Das kann ich auch, und das Ergebnis kann ich auch ohne Test voraussagen, aber davon hatten wir es in diesem Thread ja schon, und ich habe auch schon die Gründe aufgezählt, die meines Erachtens nach dagegen sprechen.


Gruß Axel


----------



## volker (24 März 2006)

also wer die datenbank hat, hat auch zugriff auf alle daten darin. das ist nicht gut. ich denke auch, dass nicht jeder meine pn's, benutzerprofil...lesen kann.

man könnte z.b. ein php script schreiben und nur die relevanten daten in eine weitere datenbank (für das frontend) kopieren.

aber grundsätzlich bin ich ehr dagegen wenn ich mal eben mit über 1000 beiträgen auf cd gebrannt werde.


----------



## afk (24 März 2006)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> also wer die datenbank hat, hat auch zugriff auf alle daten darin. das ist nicht gut. ich denke auch, dass nicht jeder meine pn's, benutzerprofil...lesen kann.


Absolut auch meine Meinung, wobei ich eher Angst wegen der Verbreitung meiner Email-Adresse hätte, über meinen web.de-Account kommt bei mir schon mehr als genung Spam an ... es reicht völlig aus, wenn Markus der Herr über alle Daten bleibt. Persönliche Daten der User gehen sonst keinen was an, und *mich interessieren die auch gar nicht*, nur um das mal klarzustellen.



			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> man könnte z.b. ein php script schreiben und nur die relevanten daten in eine weitere datenbank (für das frontend) kopieren.


Genau so sollte das laufen.



			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> aber grundsätzlich bin ich ehr dagegen wenn ich mal eben mit über 1000 beiträgen auf cd gebrannt werde.


Meinst Du Deine Posts aus dem Forum ? Die sind im Internet doch viel öffentlicher als auf noch so vielen CDs. Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## volker (24 März 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du Deine Posts aus dem Forum ? Die sind im Internet doch viel öffentlicher als auf noch so vielen CDs. Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?


 
das jemand meine posts lesen kann ist nicht tragisch. dafür sind se ja da.
aber wenn das ganze als datenbank vorliegt, lassen sich auch schöne statistiken über user erstellen. und sowas gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## seeba (24 März 2006)

Dem ist, denke ich, nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen. Man müsste theoretisch jeden fragen, ob er damit einverstanden wäre. Wenn alle anderen dafür sind, dann könnt ihr mich auch umstimmen.


----------



## afk (24 März 2006)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn das ganze als datenbank vorliegt, lassen sich auch schöne statistiken über user erstellen. und sowas gefällt mir nicht.


Die programmiere ich Dir (mit entsprechendem Mehraufwand für den HTML-Parser) auch ohne Datenbank, alleine basierend auf dem, was das Forum liefert. Aber wer will das schon ? Ich weiß, Big Brother is watching you, aber das macht er auch so schon lange (Stichwort Echolon), und mir gefällt das auch nicht. 

Was die Datenbank für das Forum auf CD angeht, da sollten eben nur die absolut notwendigen Daten rein, um die Posts finden und lesen zu können, eben das, was jeder Gast im Forum selbst auch machen kann. Wahrscheinlich ist sogar deutlich weniger notwendig, ich will ja schließlich nicht die komplette Forumssoftware nachprogrammieren, sondern nur ein kleines Frontend für eine Volltextsuche in den Posts, mehr ist für unterwegs auch gar nicht nötig.

Wollte das eigentlich gerade abschicken, aber:



			
				seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Dem ist, denke ich, nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen. Man müsste theoretisch jeden fragen, ob er damit einverstanden wäre. Wenn alle anderen dafür sind, dann könnt ihr mich auch umstimmen.


Ich habe zwar die Regeln, die Markus für die Anmeldung am Forum aufgestellt hat, auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden, aber bei anderen Foren ist es üblich, das die Geheimhaltung der Login-Daten, der Email-Adresse und ggf. von PNs zugesichert wird. Alles was öffentlich sichtbar ist, kann auf verschiedenen Wegen zugänglich gemacht werden, und bei manchen Foren müssen die Mitglieder sogar damit leben, das ihre Beiträge vom Betreiber des Forums kommerziell ausgeschlachtet werden. In solchen Fällen lehne ich die Mitgliedschaft allerdings aus Prinzip ab.

Nach dem Verlauf der Diskussion wird Markus die Realisierung wohl entweder gar nicht unterstützen, oder von einer Umfrage abhängig machen. Wenn dann noch Interesse an einem Frontend besteht, dann kann ich das ggf. programmieren. Wenn nicht, dann eben nicht, ich reiße mich nicht darum, habe auch so mehr als genug zu tun. Ich war lediglich der Meinung, das die Idee von Lipperlandstern gar nicht schlecht ist. Bis auf weiteres klinke ich mich damit aus dieser Diskussion aus.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (25 März 2006)

@seeba & volker
jupp das mit den mails und pn´s habe ich noch gar nicht bedacht...
aber das sollte kein problem sein, dann muss ich eben ein zweites skript laufen lassen das solche tables nicht dumpt...

ich habe nicht vor dafür irgendwas zu kassieren, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das der dump täglich 100 mal gezogen wird, sollte das wirklich so werden, dann wird es sicher denkbar sein das ebenfalls voll über die werbung zu finanzieren. auf jeden fall soll das frontend und der dl der daten kostenlos für den user sein.
(ist mir doch viel zu viel stress da von jedem 3,76 abzukassieren...)

man kann den dl etwas überwachen wenn er zu nur für registrierte user zugänglich ist. es gibt viele möglichkeiten den missbrauch zu veringern...

also von mir aus ist es kein problem, und wenn der ganzen sache nicht irgend so eine evolutionsbremsende datenschutzkacke im weg steht kanns gerne losgehen...


----------



## seeba (27 März 2006)

Also, es gibt ein AddOn für vBulletin, was die Threads usw. als reine HTML Dateien ausspuckt. Vielleicht nehmen wir das?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 April 2006)

Hallo zusammen....

Eine rege Diskussion hat es ja gegeben... aber eine CD noch nicht  .. wie ist den der aktuelle Stand, Markus ? Projekt eingestampft oder auf Wiedervorlage ?

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## Römer (8 April 2006)

Das Forum auf CD finde ich nicht so gut weil einfach extrem viele 
Fragen dabei sind die Müll (70%) sind so wie zB. mein Beitrag jetzt.

Leider ist das hier nicht so gut wie die Support Seiten von Siemens weil jeder
hier seinen geistigen ........ schreiben darf wie ich jetzt.

nettes WE

Martin Römer


----------

